# Replacing usb 3.0 out of my PCI slot



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

So I got four PCI Slots. I want to buy a new AMD Radeon 6870 to go with my 6870 to play in Crossfire mode. Only I dont have enough PCI slots. So I was looking around my PC looking for another spot. And I found a possible solution. But I am not sure if it is possible.
At the first Image you can see my slots. 1 with nothing, 2 with my usb 3.0 and 3&4 with my AMD Radeon 6870. I noticed that in the fron of my pc at my third image there is a sort of cd drive that is empty. Probably the pc I got didnt come with a extra cd player but would it be possible to get the metal plate out of that part and put my usb 3.0 in there. I noticed that its a plate that I can screw of easily. I want to do that so I can actually get my other 6870 in the other 2 PCI slots. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo keffoo432 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Firstly, what motherboard do you have?

The graphics-card(s) use 'PCI-e' slots and t'other cards sit in various numbers of PCI slots (depending on the mobo), the 2 aren't interchangeable. Also, some mobos only have 1 PCI-e slot whereas others have more.


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

My motherboard is MSI MS-7616. Thank you for your help


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's odd, I can't find anything about that mobo, apart from it possibly being rather old - In which case it might only have 1 PCI-E slot.

If you look at the mobo, where the graphics-card sits on it, you should see how the PCI-E slot is. If there's another identical slot, you can fit a 2nd graphics-card there, leaving your PCI-USB where it is, unless you need to move it along to another slot to make room.

You might possibly need to change the BIOS setting to enable 'Crossfire', or even update the BIOS.


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

Im sorry but I dont really know what you mean with. How could I fit another one in if I only see one slot in the back. Do you mean that I have to get a piece of the back out so it fits or something. Thanks allot for your help

btw my motherboard is from a German company named Medion. They have great pc's but is not really popular at all.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhhh, do you mean the long(ish) narrow metal slot-covers that are knocked out for graphics/audio/expansion-cards to poke through?

If there's no extra 'covers' available, then I'm afraid you're stuck with what's there - the sockets and connectors on the expansion-cards are designed to sit snugly in their appropriate slots, with the metal plate screwed/bolted to the case (where the slot-cover(s) have been knocked out) and the sockets/connectors poking through to the back of the PC - If they can't poke through, they won't sit tight in the slot and make their electrical connections.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Would it be possible to get the metal plate out of that part and put my usb 3.0 in there. I noticed that its a plate that I can screw of easily. I want to do that so I can actually get my other 6870 in the other 2 PCI slots.


You may go ahead and do this. You need to confirm the cabling will reach and then you are down to modifying the bracket and your front panel to fit. You might also look for a front panel USB module.


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

Im sorry but what is a front panel usb module. Sorry for not replying. I was on a holiday.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Effectively, this is what you are trying to make. Many cases have them built-in. If you have a scrap case, you could salvage a module and retrofit your case with it. Retail versions made to fit your 3 1/2" and the 5 1/4" front drive bays are available at most etailers.


----------

